# nissan maxima 94



## rickybobby (Feb 14, 2008)

well i have a problem with my nissan maxima 94 gxe
the driver side pwindow is not going up.
the other windows works fine ,it's pretty cold out here without my driver side window.
could somebody tell me how to fix this problem?
i would appreciate it.


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

rickybobby said:


> well i have a problem with my nissan maxima 94 gxe
> the driver side pwindow is not going up.
> the other windows works fine ,it's pretty cold out here without my driver side window.
> could somebody tell me how to fix this problem?
> i would appreciate it.


Sounds like you have a broken window regulator.

How to fix----> Google Image Result for http://www.a1electric.com/install/maxima/1.jpg


----------



## rickybobby (Feb 14, 2008)

yeah sounds like i have a broken window regulater.i didnt really opened and checked it out i just pulled the window up.i should just go to the shop and let them fix it.thx anyways.how much do you think a new window regulator would cost?
and how do you turn rear defrost on? 
btw nice maxima you got there


----------

